# The host of Eskar Nox the father of night



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is my warriors of chaos army.
In total i have about 90 warriors togather with 15 chaos knights.
I also have 2 chaos spawns 20 warhounds and 5 marauder horsemen.
I also have two Chaos sorcerers one undivided and one of nurgle.
I also have the exalted hero miniatures for Slaanesh, Khorne and a undivided one from avatars of war togather with a bsb And i also bitbashed 3 chaos lords. At the moment i am working on a Chaos warshrine. I also have Wulfrik teh wanderer and Sigvald teh magnificent on whom i am working now. I Have tried to do nmm for the first time, on the chosen son of Slaanesh. I realise that a big part of all this is missing and i will try to get a picture of all of them taken soon. Alll Feedback is apriciated.(I just noticed that I was too fast with typing in teh title could a mod be so friendly as to change teh to the?)

Here are 5 chaos knights 

























Here are some pictures of my warriors of chaos.

















Here is a very early WiP of teh warshrine









Here is Sigvald 









And here is the bsb. He is mostly done he just needs a bit of pinning.

















My undivided exalted hero.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the colours cain. And I especially like the addition of the Avatars of War Chaos Lord, an excellent choice k:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You should paint Sigvalds hair something really freaky, like blue or green? :wink: 

But good job.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I like the colour, the only criticism i have is in the 5th picture the warrior with the spawn head the head doesn't look right on the warrior's body.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is the finished Sigvald. Expect a lot more to be finished in the next two weeks and a complete army picture


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Stunning models, I have no criticisms other then the lighting in the pictures 

Can I ask where or what grass you use?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some pictures of everything the entire armies and a few allies like the Skaven and Chaos dwarfs. The grass is wild gras from Busch, I don't know much about a brand but it was for sale at a local miniature builder store(not tabletop miniatures stuff like trains and Rc cars)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

they look good, one critisism: i cant really see whats in the pics, either use the flash or better lighting


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the choice of turquoise tones, and there are some excellent ideas in there. I particularly like the iconography on the banner.

However, the paint does look a little thick, especially on the highlights, which slightly spoils your good work. I suggest thinning your paints to the consistency of milk; it might take another coat to achieve coverage but it will give you much better control.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Dave, cain. I like your work and especially Sigvald's base  I think next you should work on the bases of the rank and file models as it really gives them that finished look and feel.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a WiP picture of my warshrine and a Bloodletter with Glaive. There is also 3 bloodcrushers in there and a templar lord by scribor monsterous. Soem of you might be wondering why there sudenly are deamons in the army and a Templar lord well i'll tell you. 

The deamons are for a campain that my FLGS us running and i'm starting Khorne deamons with magnatic bases. They will be my allies in a great chaos host by teh FW rules :3. At the moment i have 20 Bloodletters with teh normal swords and 20 which i want to give glaives togather with 3 bloodcrushers, I'm planning to order the Khorne herald and deamon prince from FW soon for the awesome herald. The Templar lord is there because it's just such a nice miniature which i bought for a painting competatition and i felt that i should share. 

Like always feedback is more then welcome, Every nitpick is apriciated. So without furter undo here are the pictures.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

cain the betrayer said:


> Here are 5 chaos knights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking the colour on the Chaos, I love the deep blue along with the silver and bone colour, gives a kinda Tzeentchy feel. I would, if I was you, just layer up to that final highlight, at the moment it's quite a thick and extreme highlight, that would be my only real criticism on it.


cain the betrayer said:


>


Yay Khorne! Love Khorne, if you're allowing nitpicking then I would just water the paints down and add a few more layers


----------



## Frelf (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice work on the shrine. Consider you idea kind of stolen. It's hard to tell from the pictures, but what are you using for hellcannons?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the rules for hellcannons but i have been put off from buying them because of their price and i don't really liek the miniatures. I think you saw the 2 magma cannons in there which got you confused with the hellcannons. They are chaos dwarf Warmachines from Forge world.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a Herald of Khorne for the deamons which i kinda screwed up a bit because of the varnish which i will never ever use again.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

here are some pictures of wulfrik the wandererI am aiming to get my new fine cast hellcannon painted aroudn next week so look forwarth to it^^


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The reflection on the varnish is making it a little hard to make out details; especially on the flesh areas. I think it would benefit from a matt coat.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some WiP pictures of the hellcannon i thought i finished it but lookign at teh pictures i can see sevral areas that need to be toutched up especialy the chaos dwarfs.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

WoC makes me happy, I love the AoW Lord, he looks badass. When I eventually get of my ork kick or want a change of pace, I will be getting the AoW Marauder champ for a big brick of marauders. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

llooking good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Heya,

Long time no see Heresy Online,
It has mostly been due to my anti virus hating you guys but I didn't really paint that much myself. 
Here is what I am currently working on, These are the Abbysal Golems from mantic games and they will serve as Chaos trolls on my Warriors of chaos army.











And here is a chaos lord I recently painted just because I liked the miniature.





So What do you guys think of them?

http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/cainthebetrayer/media/Afbeelding170_zps68322416.jpg.html


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The metal on the trolls looks a touch flat and shiny for my taste; I suggest giving it a dark brown wash to add depth.


----------

